# Laufa to CSL



## Box2Box (May 30, 2017)

Laufa is only appearing in the csl directory. Looks like they have  completely relocated from scdsl.


----------



## lafalafa (May 30, 2017)

Box2Box said:


> Laufa is only appearing in the csl directory. Looks like they have  completely relocated from scdsl.


Yup moved over to CSL,  better competition, regulation/promotion system, flexibility, and management.

SCDSL is losing more teams and clubs to other leagues, especially this season, they haven't keep up with the times or been great partners with the member clubs.


----------



## Box2Box (May 30, 2017)

lafalafa said:


> Yup moved over to CSL,  better competition, regulation/promotion system, flexibility, and management.
> 
> SCDSL is losing more teams and clubs to other leagues, especially this season, they haven't keep up with the times or been great partners with the member clubs.


Scdsl will be missing laufa for sure. Csl will have both gs and laufa. That will probably start a chain reaction next year.


----------



## younothat (May 30, 2017)

Box2Box said:


> Scdsl will be missing laufa for sure. Csl will have both gs and laufa. That will probably start a chain reaction next year.


SCDSL has been shrinking in terms of top quality teams & clubs for the past few years and this year its likely even greater.

The expansion of DA, and the new league/members of ECNL, NPL, etc are a big part of that and SCDSL has taken a big hit.  With SDDA & Presidio  even more now as some teams as just staying local instead of  driving.

SCDSL has basically turned into a 2nd flight league after a certain age in most cases.  The 10 league game season that ends in late oct or early nov leaves somethings to be desired.


----------



## Bubba (May 30, 2017)

I have son's in both leagues right now and I was around when CSL was the only league in LA /Orange county. I think you should worry about if your kids are getting good coaching and your kids/ team are progressing and not what league you play in , especially now with DA , ECNL for boys and girls. For non-DA players I think playing CRL , National Cup trying to get into National League should be goals to shoot for.

Looking at CRL/National Cup results this year seems like SCDSl had a slight edge and last year i think it was the other way .

The landscape is changing fast so major competitions is where I think things are going , just my opinion.


----------



## galaxydad (May 31, 2017)

The clubs that created the SCDSL have essentially abandoned the league and have taken their teams to DA,ECNL, NPL etc. The only teams left within the league are their 3rd and fourth tier teams. Time to merge again with CSL and reunite to provide better competition. CSL has made many changes that were needed and that is due to the competition that the SCDSL league created. After both clubs tried to innovate I think CSL is the winner. Beta vs VHS, Apple vs. the Commodore 64 etc. Time to kiss and make up.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 31, 2017)

Too bad for those who are still in SCDSL.   I cannot wait until this political stuff ends and both systems merge in the future. 

 My 7 year old daughter had to travel all over SoCAL and as far south as San Diego last fall.   We could have played Brea, Fullerton Rangers, La Mirada, Anaheim FC and a few other local teams if both systems would have merged.


----------



## Daniel Miller (May 31, 2017)

Box2Box said:


> Scdsl will be missing laufa for sure. Csl will have both gs and laufa. That will probably start a chain reaction next year.


I know you are trying to create a buzz over something; but I'm not sure what.  Although I am not a big fan of the SCSDL, it has become one of the two top gaming leagues in Southern California, along with CSL.  It deserves credit for that, regardless of your league of preference.

I don't think "losing" both Golden Sate and LAUFA changes anything for SCDSL.  Golden State had nearly no teams in SCDSL, so there is no real change there.  LAUFA has never been a big club, nor an important one, and it has no girls program to speak of.  The number of teams LAUFA brings to CSL is probably something on the order of 10 or 15; so few that a single sneeze would blow them off the table.

Rumors of SCDSL's demise are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 31, 2017)

I don't know what the future may bring, but you may be a bit premature on the announcement of SCDSL's death.  My kid plays in '05 girls so I will address that.  Last year top flight for Coast had the following: Eagles, LAGSD, CCU SoCal, Crown City, FRAM, TFA and a couple of others.  SCDSL Flight 1 had: Beach, LAGSB, RSC, Blues, Surf, Strikers, Legends, to name a few.  The best teams were in SCDSL Flight 1 for the '05 girls.  

As for travel:  LAGSD had 7 home games, 3 in San Juan Capistrano, 3 in Temecula and 1 in Irvine (CSL); 45 minute drive to each - for a home game.  Blues had all of their home games at the Ranch.  

And that doesn't even get into CSL's rules as respects to promotion/relegation; which creates the need to win and works against player development.  Or the fact that they are going against their own rules (#1) that states that clubs must place their most competitive teams in CSL (how about all the clubs that have DA)?  

The landscape is rapidly changing, but last year for '05 girls SCDSL was the league to be in.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 31, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I don't know what the future may bring, but you may be a bit premature on the announcement of SCDSL's death.  My kid plays in '05 girls so I will address that.  Last year top flight for Coast had the following: Eagles, LAGSD, CCU SoCal, Crown City, FRAM, TFA and a couple of others.  SCDSL Flight 1 had: Beach, LAGSB, RSC, Blues, Surf, Strikers, Legends, to name a few.  The best teams were in SCDSL Flight 1 for the '05 girls.
> 
> As for travel:  LAGSD had 7 home games, 3 in San Juan Capistrano, 3 in Temecula and 1 in Irvine (CSL); 45 minute drive to each - for a home game.  Blues had all of their home games at the Ranch.
> 
> ...


I would say the same for G06. Same teams for the most part. You could argue that SCDSL is better on the girls side in general, but the boys could be fairly balanced with an edge to CSL. What was not mentioned is that LAUFA on the girls side lost quite a few teams with the emergence of Tudela.


----------



## Box2Box (May 31, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> I know you are trying to create a buzz over something; but I'm not sure what.  Although I am not a big fan of the SCSDL, it has become one of the two top gaming leagues in Southern California, along with CSL.  It deserves credit for that, regardless of your league of preference.
> 
> I don't think "losing" both Golden Sate and LAUFA changes anything for SCDSL.  Golden State had nearly no teams in SCDSL, so there is no real change there.  LAUFA has never been a big club, nor an important one, and it has no girls program to speak of.  The number of teams LAUFA brings to CSL is probably something on the order of 10 or 15; so few that a single sneeze would blow them off the table.
> 
> Rumors of SCDSL's demise are greatly exaggerated.


GS and Laufa were major contributors in the flight 1 levels of scdsl. Can't replace teams of that caliber.


----------



## Daniel Miller (May 31, 2017)

Box2Box said:


> GS and Laufa were major contributors in the flight 1 levels of scdsl. Can't replace teams of that caliber.


Really?  I've checked, and I just don't see it.  Tell me how many Golden State teams, and how many LAUFA teams were in Flight 1 last year?


----------



## Dos Equis (May 31, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> I know you are trying to create a buzz over something; but I'm not sure what.  Although I am not a big fan of the SCSDL, it has become one of the two top gaming leagues in Southern California, along with CSL.  It deserves credit for that, regardless of your league of preference.
> 
> I don't think "losing" both Golden Sate and LAUFA changes anything for SCDSL.  Golden State had nearly no teams in SCDSL, so there is no real change there.  LAUFA has never been a big club, nor an important one, and it has no girls program to speak of.  The number of teams LAUFA brings to CSL is probably something on the order of 10 or 15; so few that a single sneeze would blow them off the table.
> 
> Rumors of SCDSL's demise are greatly exaggerated.


SCDSL deserves a lot of credit and praise for its accomplishments.  Perhaps is is a victim of is own success and the ambitions of its founding clubs.

SCDSL is losing all of the girls DA teams and the DPL ("B") teams as well for U14 and up.  Add to those losses the expansion of the U12 boys DA, the creation of the boys ECNL, the likely eventual expansion of the girls DA to younger/more  brackets, the return of certain clubs/teams to Presidio and CSL, and the halt in the consiolidaton of clubs that followed the creation of the SCDSL.  Let us not forget the US Soccer development initiatives that expanded small sided games through U12, and SCDSL is rapidly becoming a small sided league with no true top club teams above U12.  SCDSL can remain a great league for 11 year olds and youngers -- is that enough?  

SCDSL was/is a tremendous success story, but the attention of those who made it so is now divided at best, and realistically focused elsewhere.  It seems in everyone's interest for CSL and SCDSL to merge, and I would even argue that SCDSL hand off the admin part to CSL, and focus on player development within their clubs.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 31, 2017)

lafalafa said:


> Yup moved over to CSL,  better competition, regulation/promotion system, flexibility, and management.
> 
> SCDSL is losing more teams and clubs to other leagues, especially this season, they haven't keep up with the times or been great partners with the member clubs.


Better competition? Did LAUFA win any flight last year?


----------



## Frank (May 31, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Better competition? Did LAUFA win any flight last year?


I thought winning doesn't matter is SCDSL; just development.


----------



## timbuck (May 31, 2017)

If scdsl and CSL merge back together, what happens with the CSL rule that limits the number of teams per age group?   That's the cash cow that has made Slammers, Pats and Surf so big.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 31, 2017)

Never ending discussion - CSL v SCDSL.
According to National Cup competition this year, SCDSL beat CSL hand down.
Out of 10 olders winners, boys and girls, SCDSL clubs won 8
Out of youngers 6 winners, boys and girls, SCDSL clubs won 5.
Just few facts....


----------



## Dos Equis (May 31, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Never ending discussion - CSL v SCDSL.
> According to National Cup competition this year, SCDSL beat CSL hand down.
> Out of 10 olders winners, boys and girls, SCDSL clubs won 8
> Out of youngers 6 winners, boys and girls, SCDSL clubs won 5.
> Just few facts....


And the fact is, almost none of those teams and playes will be playing in SCDSL next season.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 31, 2017)

Frank said:


> I thought winning doesn't matter is SCDSL; just development.


So I heard...Good for LAUFA for following the SCDSL mission statement rather than just winning.


----------



## Dos Equis (May 31, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> And the fact is, almost none of those teams and playes will be playing in SCDSL next season.


Actually, I think I should have said none, after taking a closer look at the National Cup winners and finalists, then looking at the boys ECNL SW conference, and the girls DPL and DA SW conferences.  The exception might be the non-ECNL teams from Strikers and Arsenal on the girls side, assuming they do not lose a lot of players to DA clubs/teams.


----------



## timbuck (May 31, 2017)

Strikers?  The OC Strikers only has 4 teams for this year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2017)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Too bad for those who are still in SCDSL.   I cannot wait until this political stuff ends and both systems merge in the future.
> 
> My 7 year old daughter had to travel all over SoCAL and as far south as San Diego last fall.   We could have played Brea, Fullerton Rangers, La Mirada, Anaheim FC and a few other local teams if both systems would have merged.


You will still have to travel and it just gets worse as the kid gets older and the level of play increases.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 31, 2017)

I am ok with traveling once the kids get older. With a child at age 7, 8, 9,10, I shouldn't be driving 80 miles for a regular season game.  Once they get older and Flight 1 +, then it makes sense.


----------



## Bubba (May 31, 2017)

Looking at the CSL and SCDSL websites I see Albion OC and LA Galaxy San Diego moved to SCDSL. I guess each club does what's best for them. 

Like I said earlier CRL/National League ,Nation cup and top tournaments are going to more important as both leagues get watered down if you are a non-da team.

From what I read here seems some people pick teams/clubs based on leagues. Do what's right for your children and family ,after that everything seems to workout fine. 

For disclaimer I have son's in both leagues


----------



## timbuck (May 31, 2017)

Coast is mostly teams in LA and IE. 
SCSDL is mostly OC teams. 
South OC teams playing in Coast Silver or above will travel further for games.
South OC teams playing in SCDSL in most flights will have less travel.


----------



## cookiesncream (May 31, 2017)

http://scdslsoccer.com/club-directory


----------



## HBE (May 31, 2017)

timbuck said:


> If scdsl and CSL merge back together, what happens with the CSL rule that limits the number of teams per age group?   That's the cash cow that has made Slammers, Pats and Surf so big.


That will never happen! That CSL rule you are referring too is long gone..........


----------



## HBE (May 31, 2017)

Cut & Past-10 years from now they'll only be 10-15 major clubs in socal, most will have some affiliation with a pro team.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 31, 2017)

HBE said:


> Cut & Past-10 years from now they'll only be 10-15 major clubs in socal, most will have some affiliation with a pro team.


HBE I think you spot on. There will be a clear delineation between what "club soccer" was meant to be or supposed to be versus what it is today.


----------



## Joaquin Music (Jun 30, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Better competition? Did LAUFA win any flight last year?


Of Course LAUFA didn't win shit in SCDSL they're a boot ball team with two fast dudes up top. SCDSL is loosing popularity because they're whole moto was we're trying to develop players unlike CSL, but the DA stole their moto and has better teams  with better competition too so the whole point of still having SCDSL is pointless


----------

